# What are your favorite pot songs?



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

What are your favorite pot songs? 

Here are a few of mine:

The Association “Along Comes Mary”
Steppenwolf “Born to Be Wild”
The Beatles “With a Little Help From my Friends”


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

You mean like Bang on a Can? :lol:

I never knew any of those you cite were pot songs  I guess I like Black Sabbath's Sweet Leaf, at least I did as a teen. I don't endore the lyrics at all! 

When I first met you, didn't realize
I can't forget you, for your surprise
you introduced me, to my mind
And left me wanting, you and your kind

I love you, Oh you know it

My life was empty, forever on a down
Until you took me, showed me around
My life is free now, my life is clear
I love you sweet leaf, though you can't hear

Come on now, try it out

Straight people don't know, what you're about
They put you down and shut you out
you gave to me a new belief
and soon the world will love you sweet leaf


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Hell of a question. Most of my answer would be albums. Love's 'Forever Changes' best album of the 60's. Scott Walkers fascinating career path. Al Kooper's largely unheralded genius. Early Dylan. But by pot songs i assume you mean hit records.
Heres a few
Sorrow - The Merseys
My Friend Jack - The Smoke
You Keep Me Hangin On - Vanilla Fudge
Desdemona - John Children etc etc. 
Such happy memories.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Polyphemus said:


> Hell of a question. Most of my answer would be albums. Love's 'Forever Changes' best album of the 60's. Scott Walkers fascinating career path. Al Kooper's largely unheralded genius. Early Dylan. But by pot songs i assume you mean hit records.
> Heres a few
> Sorrow - The Merseys
> My Friend Jack - The Smoke
> ...


Oh my God!

We finally agree on something. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

I really like that album_ too_. My mother had hair to her waist and used to play that when I was a child. I love it!-- the _Revelation_ album too. Arthur Lee with his three-D glasses?-- headliners, baby.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I used to listen to a lot of Gong's albums back in the early '70s. They were unabashed pothead pixies :lol: Their albums were roaming forays into noise and delirium, interspersed with some really great songs. Daevid Allen and the guitarist Steve Hillage, whose albums were more substantial, were primary members.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I was never too much into the pothead bands. I like A Passage To Bangkok by Rush, mainly because it's a great hard rocking tune.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (aka "Everybody Must Get Stoned")


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

^^^ Kopachris, By two minutes!

But, like yeah 'nd wow 'n' outta sight, man -- Wasn't Bob Dylan's _Everybody Must Get Stoned_ the most direct, broad and a sort of anthem of all that sort of thing?


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

starthrower said:


> I was never too much into the pothead bands. I like A Passage To Bangkok by Rush, mainly because it's a great hard rocking tune.


What about "2112"?


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

While not wishing to add a discordant note to our new found affability The track to which you refer 'Revelation' was an unfortunate ill judged attempt at a 19 minute jam which was awful. The rest of the album :-

Side one
"Stephanie Knows Who" – 2:33
"Orange Skies" (Bryan MacLean) – 2:49
"¡Que Vida!" – 3:37
"7 and 7 Is" – 2:15
"The Castle" – 3:00
"She Comes in Colors" – 2:43
was pure genius.

Pax Vobiscum.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't know. When I sit on the toilet I kinda like to concentrate on what I'm doing. Playing music would be a distraction.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Marschallin Blair said:


> What about "2112"?


I listen to it once in a great while. There are some good contrasts and dynamics among the different sections. I used to listen to 2112, and Hemispheres in high school, but that was over 35 years ago.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Polyphemus said:


> While not wishing to add a discordant note to our new found affability The track to which you refer 'Revelation' was an unfortunate ill judged attempt at a 19 minute jam which was awful. The rest of the album :-
> 
> Side one
> "Stephanie Knows Who" - 2:33
> ...


Dischordia, here we come!

<Clink.>

Cheers.

I love the song "Revelation." I love the out-of-control camp. I loved it as a kid in the eighties and I love it now.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I remember Billy Joel's Captain Jack.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Cypress Hill - Dr. Greenthumb
Black Sabbath - Sweet Leaf
Beatles - Got To Get You Into My Life
Led Zeppelin - Misty Mountain Hop (tenuous)


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

The classic tune "You're a Viper"

_Dream about a reefer five foot long..._


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Schubussy said:


>


Wow, somebody give me a joint.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

not "pot" but referring to recreational pharmaceuticals


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (aka "Everybody Must Get Stoned")


Yes but, 


> With the line, "Everybody Must Get Stoned," this song is often associated with smoking marijuana, although Dylan insists it isn't, stating, "I have never and never will write a 'drug song.'" It is more likely about trials of relationships with women, and Dylan has hinted that it could have a Biblical meaning. Answering a question about people interpreting this song to be about getting high, Dylan told Rolling Stone in 2012: "These are people that aren't familiar with the Book of Acts."


Source


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

uhhhh.... what?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Polyphemus said:


> You Keep Me Hangin On - Vanilla Fudge
> 
> Such happy memories.


Well, that takes me back to a 50p jumble sale bargain that I had years ago









and of course, I don't understand the OP, but _Take California_ by the Propellerheads played loud on a system that can cope with bass was a jolly thing at a certain stage of my life


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

How has nobody mentioned Low Rider by War? Classic Cheech and Chong compatible music.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Another trippy jam that might induce a state of aboriginal paranoia, is Herbie Hancock's "Watermelon Man" from Headhunters. Musically much more interesting than Low Rider, and just as funny.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This is the all-time classic pot song from the '60s, a stoner band live on the streets of New York. At least we high school kids thought it was.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Of course.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Much of the 60s guitar noodling is the kind of thing that keeps me straightedge, maybe if I had been born much earlier














Not surprised the Jamaican team have taken this long to make an appearance


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Rodriguez, "Sugerman".


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Of course.


Ha! I was going to put that up but was afraid I would get mocked.

There's also that classic Shel Silverstein song by Dr. Hook.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Remember that old Mexican folk song they taught us in grade school?

La cucaracha, la cucaracha
Ya no puede caminar
Porque no tiene, porque le falta
*Marijuana que fumar*.

Good thing we weren't bilingual back then.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I avoided reading any responses, to avoid conceptual contamination. My favorite (and only) song, to be sung, hummed and whistled - in that order - while waiting for the pot to boil, is "Oh Happy Day"

Oh happy day
All my troubles
All gone away
...

The pot really does boil eventually y'know.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't purchase pot or use it regularly because I have goals, ambitions, values, and whatnot. However, I have mooched a couple samples over the last year. The things I can remember playing included Saint-Saens 3rd, Act I of Tristan Und Isolde, and a Norgard opera. Fantastic pot songs, really.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

The greatest pot song ever has to be this:


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Of course.


I was wondering when someone would mention it. Not one of my favs but a real classic.

I have a couple more:

The Byrds "Eight Miles High"
Steppenwolf "The Pusher"


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Yes but,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:

Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

This has a theme song.
...plenty of pot.
...plenty of weeeeeeeed!


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

If I did pot, then I think these would be on my list:

'The Joker' Steve Miller Band
'Golden Brown' The Stranglers
'For your love' The Yardbirds
'Riders on the Storm' The Doors

60s/70s Psychedelic rock sort of stuff would be the best, but I don't know much.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Jimi Hendrix--* And The Wind Cries Mary; Purple Haze *


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

samurai said:


> Jimi Hendrix--"And The Wind Cries Mary"; "Purple Haze"


But wasn't Purple Haze about an acid trip, not pot?

And for Hendrix acid trip music, may as well throw in Are You Experienced, no?


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Eric Burdon And The Animals--*San Franciscan Nights and Spill The Wine*. The latter song may not be primarily about "grass", although he does mention that in his erotic dream he lie down in a tall field of it. I'm sure it may well be validly argued that--like the Hendrix work I cited in an earlier post--the first song also refers to acid more than pot. Oh well, when I was really "grooving" to these songs "back in the day", I was much too stoned to notice the difference anyway.:cheers:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Grazin' in the Grass, Friends of Distinction

The Pusher, Steppenwolf


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

...even has a bit of Mozart in it. What more do you want?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I can't believe no one posted one of the best!

Cab Calloway - Reefer Man


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

The Toyes - I Smoke 2 Joints

Wait, isn't just about every Reggae song about pot?


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

samurai said:


> Eric Burdon And The Animals--*San Franciscan Nights and Spill The Wine*. The latter song may not be primarily about "grass", although he does mention that in his erotic dream he lie down in a tall field of it. I'm sure it may well be validly argued that--like the Hendrix work I cited in an earlier post--the first song also refers to acid more than pot. Oh well, when I was really "grooving" to these songs "back in the day", I was much too stoned to notice the difference anyway.:cheers:


As I understood it, the weedcultivar "purple haze" was named after the Hendrix song. It's a breed developed here in the Netherlands and extremely potent (that's what i've heard anyways....)
Very glad that the taxpayers money is put to good use at Wageningen agricultural university:lol:

View attachment 53260


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Im an old Hawkwind fan. their entire output is Pot Music at the very least. But this is from one of my favourite old movies " Murder at the Vanities".


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Simon Moon said:


> The Toyes - I Smoke 2 Joints
> 
> Wait, isn't just about every Reggae song about pot?


What's in your pipe, Simon???


----------

